# Bad Butch Racing- Jamestown, NY



## matt_s86 (Aug 7, 2007)

Now open! The track is located on Fairmount Ave. across from Sam's Club. Conveniently located in a plaza with a pizza place and a Subway. Road Course racing is on Sundays. Practice starts at 10:00 am, racing at 2:00. For other info, call (716) 720-5352 M-F 10:00 to 8:00.


----------

